# Discount Card(s)



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

ACSI discount card etc... Worth buying??

AB13CBH 8)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you like to use sites and you're travelling out of season then yes, but not if you tend to use aires, stellplatz etc

Denise


----------



## ksblair (Feb 26, 2012)

*Discount Cards*

We usually use sites with occasional Aire/Stellsplatz stays.
I would heartily recommend ACSI. They have a good spread of sites where the discount card applies. We are off to the Ardeche soon and our first week will be at an ACSI site costing only 14 euros per night. We will be meandering through France for about a month and while we don't plan our itinerary around ACSI sites we use them where we can.
Your ACSI card will pay for itself in no time.
This year we also have an ADAC Camping Key card which also offers discounts at a wide range of sites.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As above

Only out of season, but we did ok in Italy, certainly saved much more than we spent on the card

in Assissi 19 E on the campsite aire for vans, for us on a grassy pitch 16E with ASCI pitches were much more expensive without it

sometimes we enjoy the relaxation of a campsite within easy reach of a place of interest and they had a shuttle bus to Assisi several times daily

so I would say yes, if you buy on a standing order it automatically comes each year and is much cheaper I think we pay around £9 but you need to check

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Absolutely worth buying. Depending where you buy it it costs about £15. We recently returned from 20 nights in France, 10 of which were on ACSI campsites (the other 10 were on aires or other places). Most sites cost us €14 per night but for 3 nights we spent only €12 and one night it was €16. I can't remember what the sites would have cost without the card but we definitely saved the cost of outlay in just a few nights.

'Out of season' means different things to each site. If you go to their website, click on the countries / regions you're interested in you can check out where the sites are, their opening dates, the dates at which you can get the discounted rate. and how much they charge, which this year will be either €12, €14 or €16. That way you can work out if it's worth it for you.

Chris


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Paid for our first ACSI card and plan on using it in Austria and Italy as normal campsite fees are very high so at 16 euros a night with electric the card will very soon pay for itself well we hope it will.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope you bought the camping book with the discount card and not just the ACSI Club I.D.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

MHF - worth subscribing?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> MHF - worth subscribing?


most definately

For the advise, the support, the banter and the friendship

can't be beaten

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> MHF - worth subscribing?


Priceless!

ACSI card?

Yes if you use sites a lot but we only used ours twice I think in six months abroad last year. Dont forget you often have to add tax on as well. In Austria last year near Innsbruck it worked out over €20 a night for a three night stay! 

I still think I would get one though as even on those two occasions we probably covered the cost. Just. Some people will save a lot of money with it.

Their site descriptions though are shocking. I just wish they would be honest as all it means is you just dont trust anything they say when your checking them out in the book.

Thats what I like about www.campingcar-infos.com you get real reviews about Aires and sites by the users. Same goes for the database on this site which is another good reason to subscribe.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Buy it*

We buy it and get great value from it.

We tried campingcarinfos again at Easter. We used it live from the website and the information on the Aires we used/looked for were out-of-date. Many sites no longer in use. Turned up at two and they were simply muddy fields in the middle of nowhere with space for 2-3 motorhomes. A lot either had no water/waste or they were not in use.

One Aire that we used with no facilities was €15 a night (pont du Raz).

Even one of our Favorite Aires on the Cote D'Azur (Cavaliere) is €15 with water only turned on at certain times, waste and no EHU. Further along the coast you can get a couple of ~ACSI Sites for €14-€16 per night, on the beachside sites. All out of Peak season of course.

I would prefer to pay €12-16 a night for a pitch on a proper campsite with EHU and facilities than most of the Aires we have seen in the last 8 years.

Yes, Buy it.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Buy it*



teemyob said:


> We buy it and get great value from it.
> 
> We tried campingcarinfos again at Easter. We used it live from the website and the information on the Aires we used/looked for were out-of-date. Many sites no longer in use. Turned up at two and they were simply muddy fields in the middle of nowhere with space for 2-3 motorhomes. A lot either had no water/waste or they were not in use.
> 
> ...


It could be that your choice of location doesn't lend itself well to Aires. The French med coast ones are definitely not the best and I agree sometimes down that way a motorhome campsite or an ACSI site might be a better choice. The Aire in Brittany at Pointe de Raz is unusually expensive for Brittany. It clearly states in ccinfos site charges for 2012 as €6 for the day and €15 overnight which is ludicrous for Brittany or any aire to be honest. I don't understand why you would have opted for it in that case.

All the photos, comments and information on that site is all dated which is one reason I like it. If it hasn't been updated for six years then your taking pot luck but usually I find it pretty accurate as it is constantly updated by users.

If I have the chance I always google streetview or google earth a site or aire to get a better idea. I do find ccinfos pretty accurate though.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree with BarryD, descriptions are quite erratic and you need to check physically if you can first.

As for value for money, I would be very surprised if you didn't save a substantial amount but remember the special low prices are ONLY valid during the off season which usually means any time except July and August.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*5 days*

We only had 5 Days and spent a lot of that driving around looking for decent Aires. One of the ones we stayed at was officially a car park only. But there were about 10 motorhomes taking up most of the spaces. Again, no services. Lucky it was out of season and bad weather meant few wanted to park anyway.

Barry,

We used Pont Du Raz because we did not have time to drive around and look for somewhere else. As it happens it was before the official start of the season and the pay booths were not manned. So did not pay.

TM


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a no brainer, you can save the cost on your first trip and more,
providing you use out of school holiday time.

Regards
Ray


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

We got the camping book not just the card.Setting off in just a few days so will soon find out how it all works out.
One big advantage of a MH is if the site is C__p just move on and as Hank said I also wished that sites would be honest if not as I have just put we soon move on...........


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another fan of ACSI here !!! 

Especially now that so many of the Aires are starting to charge silly money. 

But if you are tied into travelling at school holiday times then forget it.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We are not only fans of the discount card & book, and the ID card but also the ACSI Campsite Guide DVD software. This not only lists discount sites but also several thousand additional sites which have been ACSI inspected. It allows you to input lots of different site/location criteria, including dates when the discounts apply where appropriate. It also shows selected sites on a zoomable map, plus it has a decent route mapping facility. If you are taking a laptop or notebook with you, I would say this is invaluable - well worth the additional €12.95/€13.95

http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/camp-site-guide-dvd/acsi-campinggids-dvd-europa-2013.html


----------

